# Monterey Today



## Lon (Jun 20, 2016)

Haven't been to Monterey in a long time and I am looking forward to having a good lunch and seeing the Aquariam


----------



## Falcon (Jun 20, 2016)

Haven't been there recently, but, when I was there, I spent a LOT of time in the Aquarium.  Learned a lot.


----------

